# uber income tax



## uberaustralia (Mar 6, 2016)

Can i put my uber income in my wifes name as she is not working to save on income tax?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

what happens if she doesn't give you the money back?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In the USA that might be considered tax evasion and filing a false tax return. In other words- fraud. The 1099 Uber issues here names the recipient, and the IRS computer looks for a match to the info provided to them by Uber.
All that being said, maybe rules are different Down Under, in the Land of Oz.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

So.. When I signed up to drive the Uber recruitment kid told me I was covered by thier insurance but that I'll also need my own comprehensive insurance (which I bought).

Can someone tell me where I can get the Uber Insurance Certificate? If I am covered by Uber I would like to know what for. I'm rather baffled as to why they didn't give me details.

Is my car covered when I'm waiting for a trip for example? What if a passenger attacks me?

On the Uber website they go out of their way to tell riders that they are insured but very few details on how we drivers are protected if we are attacked by a passenger.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> So.. When I signed up to drive the Uber recruitment kid told me I was covered by thier insurance but that I'll also need my own comprehensive insurance (which I bought).
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can get the Uber Insurance Certificate? If I am covered by Uber I would like to know what for. I'm rather baffled as to why they didn't give me details.
> 
> ...


On your app go to ACCOUNT, then WAYBILL ....insurance info for your last or current trip is there. At least on the US app!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> On your app go to ACCOUNT, then WAYBILL ....insurance info for your last or current trip is there. At least on the US app!


What about when I'm not in a trip


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> What about when I'm not in a trip


just the last trip info is available but there is a link if you scroll down a bit to a certificate of insurance. I just tried it and it works


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> What about when I'm not in a trip


Lots of insurance-specific discussions in the forum labeled "Insurance."


----------

